# Please help for a good cause



## A3DFU

This is the story about two of my new clients who are both lovely people as is their, son, Aiden. Jules and Ian have asked me to alert people to the fact that we all could help for a good cause . 
http://menmedia.co.uk/news/s/1088458_so ... a_survivor

And you can watch Ian's song on YouTube.





I think there are loads of us who's lives have been touched by cancer in one way or another so if you like the song please buy it and spread the word.

Many thanks,

Dani


----------



## trev

Mate of mine found out he had cancer he went on a all time low fighting it but always had a cheery smile when you saw him 
he's had the all clear but has to go back every 3 months for a check up, always a worrying time for him but its been held at bay so far  bought the record Dani


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> bought the record Dani


Excellent Trev [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Thank you :-*


----------



## A3DFU

trev said:


> Mate of mine found out he had cancer he went on a all time low fighting it but always had a cheery smile when you saw him


I noticed many times that the people with the biggest (health) problems seem to be the ones who enjoy life most.

Oh, and please forget my last line in the PM  :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT

I lost a very dear friend of mine this year, after her long battle with cervical cancer. Record bought in her memory


----------



## A3DFU

That's a sad story Stevie  
I hope Ian's words help a bit even though your friend is no longer here!!


----------



## justincruise

Oh its sad to hear from you guys that you all had some experience in your life. i'll definitely buy the song.


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Justin ????(name)????
That's very kind of you :-*

And welcome to the forum


----------

